# 4ft perspex vivarium



## KEVO81 (Jul 26, 2011)

4ft x 12" x 12" perspex viv
little chip out of back right corner but still in good condition
was used as my scorpion show tank
watertight so ideal for turtles/frogs etc 

£15
pics on request

cheers


----------



## I LOVE BURMS (Aug 1, 2012)

KEVO81 said:


> 4ft x 12" x 12" perspex viv
> little chip out of back right corner but still in good condition
> was used as my scorpion show tank
> watertight so ideal for turtles/frogs etc
> ...



Where you located?


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

you'd probably have more luck in the classifieds mate


----------



## KEVO81 (Jul 26, 2011)

now in classifieds cheers

located in norton


----------



## andyjameshellon (Aug 8, 2012)

*vivarium*

can i have a picture please ?


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

KEVO81 said:


> now in classifieds cheers
> 
> located in norton


 
norton where, worcestershire or elsewhere


----------



## JPalmer (Jul 7, 2012)

Any pictures?


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

Norton in stoke on Trent?


----------

